# health insurance for cruising families



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all. As always, appreciate your helpful advice 
Heading out cruising soon and looking to purchase health insurance, with premiums that won't cost too much of our cruising budget. ( We are a family of 5)
Does anyone have any recommendations for this??

Does anyone have experience ( good or bad) with :
1) Blue Water insurance: Seven Corners: Reside Blue 
or 2) Blue Water, Seven Corners:Liason Majestic
or 3) New York International Group , International Major 
Medical Plan?

All three backed by Lloyds of London.
We have also contacted Diver Dan, which is a good supplemental.

Other thoughts? 
We need both US and International coverage. 
Thanks CM


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

one more, Atlas Travel Series, through HCC international. Has anyone had experience with this one??


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

or citizen secure, citizen secure economy, also through HCC, also backed by Lloyds THANKS . 
CM


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Mom,

No first hand experience on my part, but this is an important topic so I hope you'll hear from others, and that you'll share your results as you work toward a decision. 

You know how this works, so we'll just thank you in advance for volunteering to become the resident Sailnet expert on family health insurance for cruisers.


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks John, will do!


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with Maritime Citizen Secure/ through HCC and Lloyds???? This seems like the best plan. Any thoughts??Thanks again CM


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have any experience, but i'll be tuning in to see what comes out of it. 

Looks like there aren't many insured cruisers who post here, though


----------



## W3ODF (Sep 18, 2010)

Good question. I came across this on the Hacking Family.com website about cruising the world:

Medical: We have used International Medical Group in case of catastrophic illness. We pay about $400/child/year and about $1,300/adult, with a big deductible. It's only valid for people living outside the US. Canadian cruisers may not have to worry about this. All the medical care we've needed has been so inexpensive in the Third World that we've not even claimed on the insurance, but it does add up. Sue's back-work in Curacao came to $1,000 for X-rays, MRI, medications, and physical therapy. We've probably spent $1000/year on dental work here and there. When we went back to the US in the fall of 2003 we had insurance through Jon's work, but also paid out of pocket another couple thousand in medical care.
Cruising Expenses​


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been using DAN for traveling, and of course, diving. I think it's quite good value, but as of yet, I haven't had to use it, so I can't comment about their post-accident actions.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I have no personal experience with the “international” policies, but have friends that do. Their policy required that they be outside the US six months a year. I’d read the fine print carefully because you wouldn’t want to have a policy that wouldn’t cover you if you had to return to the U.S. for medical care. 

This is slightly OT, but our very limited experience with routine medical care outside the U.S. (mostly in the Caribbean), has been that it is very good and very cheap relative to what you’d pay here. I’m considering having a routine surgical procedure done next time I go back to the Caribbean because it will cost 1/10 of what it would here.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Aren't the DAN programs limited to dive-related accidents and activities?


----------



## Ready2go (Sep 18, 2008)

Being a DAN member you qualify for emergency evacuation regardless if it's a diving emergency. As for the insurance part, I think it is dive related coverage. We are going out self insured. We have a lot put away that we can spend on health care if we have to. We are a young family and very rarely go to the doctors. I know this is a risk, and if we sailed in the US it is a risk I wouldn't take. Tell me if I'm crazy.....


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Getting medivac'ed back to the US could get pricey. I've bought trip insurance that covered that, it was cheap for a couple of weeks. I don't know what it would cost for a 6-12month policy though.


----------

